# Activating Rain Closing in 2012 VW CC



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Trying to activate Rain Closing in my 2012 VW CC. In 46-Central Convenience, I have checked Byte 9, Bit 1 (seems to change the adaptation to a 1) and unchecked Byte 9, Bit 2 to activate the rain closing. Rain closing now shows up in MFI and it is checked. I had wiper stalk in auto and waited about 5 minutes after locking the door. Didn't want to hose the car as it was clean, so I sprayed glass cleaner on the sensor. No rain closing. Did I perhaps miss a coding step? Does it require more water or pressure on the sensor?

Here is the Auto-Scan I took before doing any coding for this:

aturday,23,July,2011,13:09:06:30490
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64)
Data version: 20110601



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: WVWMP7AN4CE514330 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 G HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 03 8072 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040401081C070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C720C238

1 Fault Found:
001290 - Cold Start Idle Air Control System: Malfunction 
P050A - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 1293 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.14
Time: 17:37:09

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1371 /min
Load: 37.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 39.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 830.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001104141360
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2061341C8FE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M
Component: J104 C2 450M V442 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000004112466
Coding: 0000399
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3753FF403A68

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AC HW: 7N0 907 426 AC
Component: AC Manuell H18 0304 
Revision: 00001013 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW46.rod
VCID: 75CF354860E4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802059400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FC7C3776

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D
Component: Wischer 02081 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 010511 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED

3 Faults Found:
00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 1325 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.15
Time: 13:24:38

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 1325 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.15
Time: 13:40:35

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 

01701 - Dimmer for Interior Lighting 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 1325 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.15
Time: 13:25:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
 OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZP7QBC5E 
Coding: 0012371
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4BBBB3B056E0

Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110429300159
Coding: 098A270000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod
VCID: 6BFB133036A0

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 3A55E674097A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 230411F6002270
Coding: 469006
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3449C84C2B1E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128R2N8B03
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: F5CFB548E0E4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3753FF403A68

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669842952 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 28712C3CE7D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0002698885
Coding: 0004B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod
VCID: EDFF9D2888B4

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000002090332 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00111030383201
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B5BE3700640

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E761204141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 3753FF403A68

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 230411F6002270
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: EFC3872082B8

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 A HW: 3AA 919 204 A
Component: Analoguhr 004 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0002693045
Coding: 0004B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod
VCID: EEFD9A2485B2

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000002085772 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000315440
Coding: 0022057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 334BCB502E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L1114593
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57E14C16A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000029580
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30.rod
VCID: 334BCB502E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669805786
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW46.rod
VCID: E2E5FE14416A

2 Faults Found:
9457425 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

9457169 - Positive output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104E 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Howdy! Go into the subsystem for the RLS in the 09-Cent Conv Module, then tick the box to enable Rain Closing on the RLS itself. That'll do it!


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

bmw511 said:


> Howdy! Go into the subsystem for the RLS in the 09-Cent Conv Module, then tick the box to enable Rain Closing on the RLS itself. That'll do it!


Forgive my n00bness, but how exactly do I do what you stated above? I am only familiar with the Long Coding Helper as of right now. Also...do you mean 09-Central Electric? My Cent Conv Module is 46.

Thanks for your response and your help.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes I mean 09 Cent Elect.... see in your auto scan, you have a 2 Sub systems Wisher, RLS.. follow the link below

Go here.... http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/recode_screen.html

Then in the screen you change the drop down selection to the RLS, then you can open the Long Coding Helper for that sub system module. From there you can tick the box for Rain Closing on the RLS (Rain/Light Sensor).


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks. I found it and got in a checked the box...still no rain closing. Argh. So, I have activated rain closing in the RLS subsystem, I've unchecked the Rain closing inactive in Central Convenience, and checked the box to make it permanently on in Central Convenience. Not sure what I'm missing here. Perhaps the sequence you code the modules in is important?


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

*Still can't get it...*

Here's my most recent autoscan showing my 09 and 46 module codings. Any suggestions? Everything looks right to me.

Saturday,23,July,2011,13:45:23:30490
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64)
Data version: 20110601


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: WVWMP7AN4CE514330 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 G HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 03 8072 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040401081C070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C720C238

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001104141360
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2061341C8FE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M
Component: J104 C2 450M V442 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000004112466
Coding: 0000399
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3753FF403A68

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AC HW: 7N0 907 426 AC
Component: AC Manuell H18 0304 
Revision: 00001013 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW46.rod
VCID: 75CF354860E4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802019400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 3851FC7C3776

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D
Component: Wischer 02081 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 010511 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZP7QBC5E 
Coding: 0012371
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4BBBB3B056E0

Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110429300159
Coding: 098A270000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod
VCID: 6BFB133036A0

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 3A55E674097A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 230411F6002270
Coding: 469006
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3449C84C2B1E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128R2N8B03
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: F5CFB548E0E4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3753FF403A68

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669842952 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 28712C3CE7D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0002698885
Coding: 0004B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod
VCID: EDFF9D2888B4

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000002090332 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00111030383201
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B5BE3700640

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E761202141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 3753FF403A68

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 230411F6002270
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: EFC3872082B8

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 A HW: 3AA 919 204 A
Component: Analoguhr 004 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0002693045
Coding: 0004B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod
VCID: EEFD9A2485B2

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000002085772 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000315440
Coding: 0022057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 334BCB502E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L1114593
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57E14C16A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000029580
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30.rod
VCID: 334BCB502E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669805786
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW46.rod
VCID: E2E5FE14416A

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

zmcmahan said:


> Here's my most recent autoscan showing my 09 and 46 module codings. Any suggestions? Everything looks right to me.
> 
> Saturday,23,July,2011,13:45:23:30490
> VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64)
> ...


My bad...this the scan before I coded the RLS subsystem in 09. The coding for the RLS now actually reads 0730ED


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I believe you need to leave the wiper stalk in the Auto/Intermittent position before shutting the vehicle off. And I've read also wait at least 5 minutes before attempting. I can't test it because Audi decided to give the A3's no rain-closing :-(


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

bmw511 said:


> I believe you need to leave the wiper stalk in the Auto/Intermittent position before shutting the vehicle off. And I've read also wait at least 5 minutes before attempting. I can't test it because Audi decided to give the A3's no rain-closing :-(


Yep. Stalk has been left in the intermittent/Auto position, and 5 minutes is probably the least amount of time I have waited. I've waited as much as 2 hours before testing.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

I missed this thread and rather than reply via email I'll do so here. The feedback I received from a buddy with a Mk5 Jetta with factory RLS (yes, far from a 2012 CC however somewhat similar in the 46 area) was:

_"I was going through my owners manual tonight and I realized that you have to switch the rain sensing wipers on. To do this, you switch the stalk up one (intermittent). When on this setting, the wipers cycle once, then switch off until the sensor picks up rain. 

Knowing this, I switched the stalk to intermittent, cracked the drivers window, locked the car, and walked away for a few minutes. When I came back, I dumped water on the sensor and the window went up! Success. "_

So, the wiper stalk position has been a topic of discussion and does not seem to matter on some vehicles. The 2010 and up VW Tiguan and some Skoda vehicles however have reported no success in this area with any coding and stalk settings.... so this may be a limitation of the modules?

The RLS sensor is coded correctly in this case.
The 46 module appears to be coded correctly.

I'm wondering about adaptation and 09 module. Please try this:

Uncheck the box on the MFA for rain closing and run a PLA control module map as described here on 09 AND 46:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Control_Module_Maps

[Applications]
[Controller Channels Map]
Address: 46
Function: Adaptation
Output: Pre-Label File
[Start]

Repeat using address 09. You will find maps with names like 46-3AA-959-433-A.PLA in the Logs folder. Please move them to a new folder called OFF (or similar related to the MFA option)

Next, Check the box on the MFA and run the same maps and save them in a way I know the feature was on.

Please send all of them to me via email (since they are too large for the forum).


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Edit, but worthy of another post. Do you have any "Comfort" setting restore defaults on the dash? If so try restoring defaults as mentioned here and corrected a BCM bug with comfort flash count:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nt-in-MKVI&p=70065688&viewfull=1#post70065688


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Email sent. Thanks Dana.

By the way...resetting Convenience to Factory Defaults didn't do the trick.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Well the maps don't reveal any significant changes however I have one last suggestion. Look at the LCH in 46, specifically Byte 7 for "Comfort Function after authorized Access only for a limited Time" and uncheck that box.

Optionally and completely unrelated to the rain closing please try checking the "Comfort Function automatic Closing" in Byte 6. Let me know if normal comfort windows via remote are automated, meaning you do not have to hold the Lock/Unlock fob buttons for the windows to open/close.


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Well the maps don't reveal any significant changes however I have one last suggestion. Look at the LCH in 46, specifically Byte 7 for "Comfort Function after authorized Access only for a limited Time" and uncheck that box.
> 
> Optionally and completely unrelated to the rain closing please try checking the "Comfort Function automatic Closing" in Byte 6. Let me know if normal comfort windows via remote are automated, meaning you do not have to hold the Lock/Unlock fob buttons for the windows to open/close.


No change when I unchecked Byte 7 as you stated above. Argh. I have read others with 2012s getting this to work. It just seems like something is hosing up the coding somewhere.

In answer to your 2nd request...when checked, the windows rolled up automatically, without holding the button down for the duration. However when rolling down using the unlock button, they would stop when I released the button.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Can i ask how you spray the water on the sensor??

When i enable Rain Closing on all kind of cars, mostly VW Golf's i always use a bottle of water, and let the water drop on the sensor, and i keep dropping the water untill the windows respond. This works every time...

And some other note. Did you enable the fuction in your Convenience menu??


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

adjego said:


> Can i ask how you spray the water on the sensor??
> 
> When i enable Rain Closing on all kind of cars, mostly VW Golf's i always use a bottle of water, and let the water drop on the sensor, and i keep dropping the water untill the windows respond. This works every time...
> 
> And some other note. Did you enable the fuction in your Convenience menu??


I've tried it all ways...drops, spraying it, covering it, etc. I also have enabled it in the convenience menu. It seems to be something in the coding for 2012s that is not allowing it to be activated, at least with Beta 11.3 as it stands now.


----------



## passatCC20tsi (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I've also tried to activate the Windows Rain Closing, but with no success. My impression is that the 2012 CC for some reason is not prepared for this, as all these configurations and tests seems to be OK. 
These are the changes in the configurations, as previously mentioned in the thread:
- Module 09, Central Electronics. Activated rain closing in the RLS subsystem
- Module 46-Confort System:
Activate Byte 9, Bit 1. Appears the option in the MFI
Deactivate Byte 9, Bit 2. to activate the rain closing
Activate Comfort Function automatic Closing" in Byte 6.

The options "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active" and "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active" where already checked.

And then I did these tests:
- First of all, checked that I could activate the wiper stalk with the spay, and it worked. The wipers where activated with the spray.
- Then I closed the car with the windows mid-opened, the wiper stalk in auto and waited 10 and 20 minutes, sprayed water without any response .
- Then I closed the car with the windows mid-opened, the wiper stalk in OFF and waited 10 and 20 minutes, sprayed water without any response.
- Disabled, Comfort Function automatic Closing" in Byte 6, and test again with the same response.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Well the maps don't reveal any significant changes however I have one last suggestion. Look at the LCH in 46, specifically Byte 7 for "Comfort Function after authorized Access only for a limited Time" and uncheck that box.
> 
> Optionally and completely unrelated to the rain closing please try checking the "Comfort Function automatic Closing" in Byte 6. Let me know if normal comfort windows via remote are automated, meaning you do not have to hold the Lock/Unlock fob buttons for the windows to open/close.


 Is there any news on enabling rain closing on a CC MY2012?? Someone visit me today and i was able to activate it, but it didn't work. 

About your Byte 6 question: This still works... Windows will go up without holding the close button on the remote.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

I went through similar situation when activating rain closing on my 2010 Jetta, I checked/unckecked all options in VCDS but it did not work because there was one missing step.

you need to go into your Instrument cluster's menu and enable "Rain Closure", it's not enabled by default on MK6 and that option shows up when you make changes to the settings in VCDS to enable Rain Closing.

See last screenshot at the bottom of this page, this setting must be enabled in the cluster directly, not using VCDS cable and software, I think there may be come consfusion between the convenience menu in the cluster vs the convenience options in the VCDS software.

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/auto-close-windows-rain-sensor-vw.htm


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

For an MK6 i have never had to check the box to enable rain closing. I always code it it's active unless you deselect the checkbox.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Is there any news on enabling rain closing on a CC MY2012?? Someone visit me today and i was able to activate it, but it didn't work.
> 
> About your Byte 6 question: This still works... Windows will go up without holding the close button on the remote.


 I do not have any updates but I haven't been online in the forum world for a while either.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking for help with this as well. Everything seems to be enabled but still no windows closing.


----------



## pavel_anddreev (May 24, 2012)

*Problems with Rain closing...*

I have the same problem with my new Passat B7 MY2012. All options are activated but no 
adequate responce. On my previous Passat B6 MY2008 there is no problem - all options has been activated and two years the car was closed into rain condition. 
I see B7 Passat MY2011 with "old-fashion" block 09 (Centraal electronics) - all related with Rain closing is similar to the B6 model and working....


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

Bump.

Anyone get Rain Sensing Auto Window Close to work on 2012 CC?


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone get this to work yet!!?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

anyone ?


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

whats the news on the 2012 cc auto rain closer?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

jgilzene said:


> whats the news on the 2012 cc auto rain closer?


So I think the VW MASSIVELY changed the electronics on 2012 and higher and NO ONE knows what the heck is going on....

Ross will catch up, but my guess is the CC is not a high priority...not sure if other 2.0T platforms have the same issues or not...seems to me the GTI electronics stayed the same...

But honestly, who knows what is gonig on...and no one will really comment on the matter. STRANGE!


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

instigator31 said:


> So I think the VW MASSIVELY changed the electronics on 2012 and higher and NO ONE knows what the heck is going on....
> 
> Ross will catch up, but my guess is the CC is not a high priority...not sure if other 2.0T platforms have the same issues or not...seems to me the GTI electronics stayed the same...
> 
> But honestly, who knows what is gonig on...and no one will really comment on the matter. STRANGE!


of the subject but how is that APR working out for you? and can you post pics of your yellow fog lights? ive been thinking about doing it myself but wanna know what it would look like.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

jgilzene said:


> of the subject but how is that APR working out for you? and can you post pics of your yellow fog lights? ive been thinking about doing it myself but wanna know what it would look like.


APR Stage 1 is KILLER - I can't really compare to other tunes, but man it is a new car with the TUNE...and if I behave the gas mileage is as good.

I don't have any pics of the lights, but I will take a few this weekend and get back to you.

I really want to invest in the ross-tech vag com, but it just seems so much of the functionality is still not supported or unknown yet, etc.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

jgilzene said:


> whats the news on the 2012 cc auto rain closer?





> So I think the VW MASSIVELY changed the electronics on 2012 and higher and NO ONE knows what the heck is going on....
> 
> Ross will catch up, but my guess is the CC is not a high priority...not sure if other 2.0T platforms have the same issues or not...seems to me the GTI electronics stayed the same...
> 
> But honestly, who knows what is gonig on...and no one will really comment on the matter. STRANGE!


Rain closure addition worked fine on my 2012 SEL using VAG-COM, per instructions.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

ElSupremo said:


> Rain closure addition worked fine on my 2012 SEL using VAG-COM, per instructions.


Yep...problem is the CC electronics are WAY DIFFERENT - glad to hear progress is made on other new model years.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

jgilzene said:


> of the subject but how is that APR working out for you? and can you post pics of your yellow fog lights? ive been thinking about doing it myself but wanna know what it would look like.


Here are the pics....


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

nice i think i might switch over to something similar...

as for the APR...i think im getting that for the summer....hello summer roads!! 

ok back to the auto closing...this is frustrating!! We know it works on other vehicles...but what about the 2012+ CC!!!?!?!?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

jgilzene said:


> ok back to the auto closing...this is frustrating!! We know it works on other vehicles...but what about the 2012+ CC!!!?!?!?


Exactly !! Totally crazy and insane!!


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*vw passat cc*

hi
i have a passat cc from 2009 and i have so Little time to explore the rain closing function, but i found a way to get it to work for me.

1. activate the auto Close future
2. turn the ignition on
3. put the wipers on sensore mode
4. take out the key
5. open windows from door or key
6. Close the driver door
7. lock the car
8. wait for aprox 5-10 minutes

and i tried this at work and it was raining a little so i opend the windows and when i looked at the car after 5-10 minutes the windows where closed hope this helps 
haven`t tried to pour water on the sensor yet but i will try this on a worm day to exploer the fuction.


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone have any luck with getting this to work on 2012+ CC's? I had someone help with with the vag com but, for me, the option of rain closing does not stay checked in the MFD after the car is turned off so it does not work. I can recheck it when I start the car, but when I turn the car off and back on it is not checked again. Any help would be appreciated. I like to keep my windows cracked but with all these pop up thunderstorms we have been getting a little extra security would be nice!


----------



## jwblaze (Mar 31, 2011)

Wanted to revive this thread to see if anyone has made progress on the '12+ CC's. I have been able to get rain closing to work great on B6 passat, 09-11 cc's but I can not get it to work on my '13 cc, I went through the exact same process as I did for the 09 cc, I have spent about an hour going through everything, tried wiper stalk position etc still no luck, has anyone made any progress?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

jwblaze said:


> Wanted to revive this thread to see if anyone has made progress on the '12+ CC's. I have been able to get rain closing to work great on B6 passat, 09-11 cc's but I can not get it to work on my '13 cc, I went through the exact same process as I did for the 09 cc, I have spent about an hour going through everything, tried wiper stalk position etc still no luck, has anyone made any progress?


Maybe you can help me with some direction on my '10. I don't know what else I should try as I have not gotten it to work on mine.


----------



## jwblaze (Mar 31, 2011)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Maybe you can help me with some direction on my '10. I don't know what else I should try as I have not gotten it to work on mine.


Where are you at, you at the point where you have Rain Closing in MFD? If so check to make sure RLS is setup, so 09 - Cent Elec, coding, select RLS from drop down box then click long coding and you will see Rain Closing Active, check that box and try it out. The wiper stalk doesnt need to be in a special position, worked in both rain sense and off. Roll windows down with key in ignition, close and lock, wait a min or 2, spray some water on sensor and see if she works. If not let me know and I can get you exact coding.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok I'll try that for sure. Thanks man!

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Ok I'll try that for sure. Thanks man!
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


Did you ever get the Rain Sensing Close Windows to work?

My 2013 CC only gets the MFI displayed but not actually working.

In part 2 of the directions (choose drop down RLS) there is no Byte 0 Bit 2 to select and when I select LCode to input manually and Select DoIt, it Errors with and "invalid range" message.
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/auto-closing-rain-sensing-windows-and-sunroof-on-your-mk5-vw/

Anyone with a 2013+ VW get this to work yet?:banghead:

Thanks!


----------



## alexpd (Aug 11, 2008)

Jerrymc said:


> Did you ever get the Rain Sensing Close Windows to work?
> 
> My 2013 CC only gets the MFI displayed but not actually working.
> 
> ...


Did you get it to wifi? What do you have checked for the doors on the '13 cc? As far as open and closing doors? Can you put a screenshot of the vcds?


----------

